# Nightclub photography help?



## heftalic (Oct 5, 2016)

Hey guys, Hopefully I am not bothering you...I couldn't really find a complete answer on similar thread... So let me start:

Also I know alot of photos are bad focused, I am just curious WHAT FLASH DIFFUSER and SHARPNESS SETTINGS are those photographers using..(photos are sharper than usual, and photos in second album are kinda softer)

Specchio Club - Photos | Facebook

NATBAG | Dinner Club - Timeline | Facebook

NATBAG | Dinner Club - Timeline | Facebook

I am not trying to promote any clubs, or photographers... I am just trying to find answers on my questions... Sorry for casual English.


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 5, 2016)

It all boils down to:
(1) you need an adequate Shutter Speed to stop action - especially if you have a bunch of people jumping around, unless you want to add some blur to the effect.
(2) you need the proper Aperture to get the Proper Depth of Field that you are searching for.  The more "sharp" a large group is probably a smaller aperture (ie, using f/11 instead of f/2.8) depending upon your distance to the subject(s).
(3) you need an ISO setting to help compensate for (1) and (2) for a good exposure.
(4) if you have a lens capable of f/1.4 though f/2.8 they would help in allowing more light into the sensor though may not fit your desired Depth of Field (2), though allowing a improved dark area exposure.
(5) the lighting (speedlight, strobes, etc) would be dependent upon the distance and size of the subject(s).

There's no exact answer to your question as you had links to various types of individual subject photo to a large group image.

From a quick check though the individual photos are probably done with a speedlight on the camera.

It would be easier if you provided some photos that you have taken, then you can be guided through on how to improve your technique, etc.


----------



## heftalic (Oct 5, 2016)

Thanks for answer! I am using different settings for different clubs ofc, I am just not getting same results, it can be similar sometimese with my gary fong diffuser but it is not as good... As well it can be huge problem placing an strobe with huge softbox in crowded clubs... :/


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 5, 2016)

I haven't done club work, but a few evening events with a lot of people (not moving around fast like a club though).  you can't have a large diffuser in a crowded place.
It all comes to doing fill flash to not over expose subjects (have skin wash out etc) and using your camera's ISO to help compensate the exposure.  But it's all about compensating to get the exposure you want, maybe in Post bring out some dark areas.

Maybe someone that does club events can chime in.


----------



## heftalic (Oct 5, 2016)

I know those things, but i'll keep it in mind 

Tom answered that he bounced it from wall: http://tiny.cc/qt6ewx
Only huge problem is, how they got ALL photos like their bounced from the wall(or like their using softbox, but their obviously not)? Anyone knows? Maybe that one is bounced, but other photos?


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 5, 2016)

If you have a nice white wall to bounce it from that is a great solution.  If it is of varying color(s) though you can get some weird color casts.  Low ceilings are great too (though may not exist in many clubs).

I use a bounce diffuser.  speedlight is pointed up, and hits a bounce diffuser to bounce/diffuse it forwards.  I can also add one of those small OEM white cap diffusers to it too.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 5, 2016)

TTL Cord; flash in one hand, camera in the other.  Use rear curtain sync.  If it's a dark club (as most are), and you're going to light with flash, shutter speed becomes a non-issue.


----------



## cauzimme (Oct 29, 2016)

I've done my fair share of nightclub event when I was younger. 
You need a speedlight, high Iso and a zoom. 
Bounce your light from wall or ceilling. Buy yourself a L bracket, so you can have more mobility, don't underestimate the joy of having your 2 hands in a room full of drunk individuals. A pack a AA battery. 

Also, always focus on  eyes of the person closest to the camera.


----------



## KmH (Oct 30, 2016)

Flash has a very short duration and is used to stop motion/camera shake in lieu of shutter speed.
When using flash, the flash unit power setting, the lens aperture control the flash exposure. Shutter speed & ISO controls the ambient light exposure.
When using flash in a club setting I recommend an ISO setting of 400.

Off camera flash, hand held or on an L-bracket, is going to offer way more versatility than having a flash unit on the camera hot shoe.


----------

